# DELETE THIS



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just managed to get some updated shot of crosshairs little guy-Let me know what you think please!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

NICE!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Omnius said:


> NICE!


Thanks for the kind words!!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

How often do you hold your I held mine quite a bit. My female would sit in my hand.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Omnius said:


> How often do you hold your I held mine quite a bit. My female would sit in my hand.


I dont-it's not mine!!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh. Still nice though. Wondeful pets though, get one! I would not keep it on a snad substrate though, orchid bark is a better alternitive. Sorry I just noticed that....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

But the look of the glow in the dark sand looks better-at night at least!!!!Thanks for the suggestion though-i will relay it to the owner!!!!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

True, but for the health of the animal long term, sand is not the best for this particular species.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Omnius said:


> True, but for the health of the animal long term, sand is not the best for this particular species.


Good info to know-thanks


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking scorp,

but eco earth is a better idea for emps


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Nice looking scorp,
> 
> but eco earth is a better idea for emps


Gotcha and it's been noted sir-Thanks for the recomendation everyone!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Outstanding pics! Emperors are so cool!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking emp, keep it on potting soil, peat or eco-earth. They need 75-80% humidity and a temp around 75-85 degrees. Keep a water dish in there at all times and be sure to keep an eye out for mold and mites.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

those things freak me out! but i guess it looks... nice? i dunno haha


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a pic of one of mine.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

those are sweet


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice snake eyes-What kind is it?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

One with a toxic venom thats for sure. It looks like a fattail though I could be wrong.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> One with a toxic venom thats for sure. It looks like a fattail though I could be wrong.












Sometimes referred as the South African Fattail or Black Spitting Thicktail Scorpion. The true fat tails are the Androctonus spp. which I don't have any of (yet).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DELETE


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Why are you deleting all your topics?


----------

